# Crestview gunsmith ?



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

I saw a small white building west of hwy 85 then north off of hwy. 90 -GUNSMITH SIGN west side Crestview..

Anybody have a number on them ?

I have a remington bolt action pistol -XP-100 that I need the rear action screw tapped for a Mcmillan stock.
Lock and gun said no -they don't do that laf.
Thanks Mike


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Also one right on the right off 90 on Galiver cutoff. (189) Don't know the number on that one either.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You need the stock inletted? Shouldn't have to do anything to the action.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I live in Crestview and don't know anything about the gunsmith you mentioned. I use the guy at BRB Gun and Pawn on Main Street for any easy modifications. He is reasonable and does good work.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Downtime2,

I think we are talking about the same place.

Splittine ,

The action has a rectangular aluminum block embedded in the stock for the rear action screw , I boxed up and mail and paid shipping to McMillan -I was told that they would "fully" inlet the barreled action -they didn't .
They have a mold for a factory xp-100 7br so intially said they didn't need the barreled action then the guy told me I could send the BA to them and they'd custom inlet it -it was figured into the price -they said they always do that for customers.
Well here I am about to have to mail it all to a gunsmith.

This isn't something that a guy with a hand drill and a tap and die set should do.
If the hole for the rear action screw isn't very close to perfect the barrel will sit crooked in the barrel channel.
I can do bedding work ,trigger smoothing adjusting ,polish crowns ,lap lugs , lap/bed rings/bases but I don't have a high end drill press or lathe.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Tom Meredith @ TM Stock Works is hands down one of the best in the country. Might try looking him up if you are wanting it done 100% right and you don't mind shipping. He is a great guy to deal with but he ain't cheap. He has done a few for me and they was all top notch. His bedding jobs are so good you won't want to put the action in it. 


http://www.tmss.net/


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks I know a few who I can mail it to -just didn't want to mail it off.
Used Mickey Coleman as my gunsmith -sadly he passed away before Christmas.
Thanks guys -Mike


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Didn't know that about Mickey. Shot a few guns he put together and own one. His age was showing in his work over the last few years.


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

I do not know if he still works there but Phil and jays guns is great.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

There's Precision Tactical, hours seem to vary.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Copeland's off 331 south of hwy 20 should be able to do it.


----------

